# Wiki Questions/Suggestions



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have any doubts about what should go in the wiki, or wish to ask for some verification before putting something in then here is the place to do it. If you are a little bit uncertain about how to add to the wiki then feel free to leave suggestions for content that others could add to. Also if anyone feels as though changes should be made to the way the wiki topics are structured then suggest it here also.
Cheers!


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, I'm really impressed with what you've been doing with this!! I like the tutorial Introduction to the EV Wiki


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

For those of us that don't use a tachometer on their EVs, could you post a formula for figuring RPMs, off of the gear ratios at these speeds of the car?

I have been working on it and I think this is it.

My 13" tires turn 946 rpms in one mile. They go 5.58' in one turn.

The motor is rated @ 3000 rpm.

Final drive ratios-------------Actual road speeds, that I run in these gears.

1st gear 15.000-------------10 mph (not very often)
2nd gear 8.250--------------25 mph
3rd gear 6.500--------------38 mph
4th gear 4.000--------------45 mph
5th gear 3.250--------------48/50 mph (just under 200 amp draw)

Using 2800 rpms for motor speed, I worked this up.

Motor rpm in each gear @ road speed.

1st gear @ 11.84 mph is 2800 rpm
2nd gear @ 21.53 mph is 2800 rpm
3rd gear @ 27.33 mph is 2800 rpm
4th gear @ 44.41 mph is 2800 rpm
5th gear @ 54.66 mph is 2800 rpm

MPH Formula is what I used. This will get you close.

RPM divided by final gear ratio 2800 divided by 3.25 = 861.54 (5th gear used)
X tire circumfenrence 76 X = 57723.07
X 60 57723.07 X 60 =3463385
divided by 12 3463385 =288615.37
divided by 5280 288615.37 div 5280 =54.66 mph

To figure RPM just change the gear ratio.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

When you put the MPH formula into a spreadsheet, you can do any speed and gear ratio.
This really dials it in for each gear.


----------



## _tui_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Acronyms:

Hi all, I'm a newbie and noticed there are a few acronyms floating about.
It'd be great to have a bunch listed somewhere as a quick reference, something that'll come up in a search at least.
The acronyms I'm unsure of are CV (constant voltage?), DoD (depth of discharge?) and AWG, to name a few. 
I'll probably post something up eventually once I've educated and orientated myself a bit more (unless someone beats me to it).


----------



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

_tui_ said:


> Acronyms:
> 
> Hi all, I'm a newbie and noticed there are a few acronyms floating about.
> It'd be great to have a bunch listed somewhere as a quick reference, something that'll come up in a search at least.
> ...


Yep, CV is constant voltage when referring to electronics, or constant velocity when referring to a CV joint. DoD is the depth of discharge and AWG stands for the American Wire Gauge .

Having a list of acronyms added to the nuwiki would definitely be useful.


----------



## HYPRDRV (Aug 20, 2009)

It would be nice to see a battery PACK wiring diagram for both Lead Acid and the LiPo packs. I can help, if someone wants to give me a hand drawn diagram I'll put it into a CAD program and post it as a PDF.

Steve


----------



## Electric cars (Oct 9, 2015)

Feel free to peek at First International, as we are the market leader of electric vehicles and famous for electric golf carts for sale.


----------



## maxsava030 (Mar 22, 2020)

General question: How does one get in touch with a wikipedia article editor who is clearly knowledgable about the article and is the person making all the most recent excellent changes? I have clicked on the HISTORY and identified the main editor but I have a question for them. What's the best way to go about bringing up the issue I have in question?

This is my first time in your sub so I do hope this is in line with the work you all do here.
Speed Test Scrabble Word Finder Solitaire


----------

